# Someone moved a post I wanted all to see



## Richard King 2 (Apr 24, 2021)

I had first posted it on my company forum, but thought many of you don't read my forum as regular as you read this one.   So I posted it on here and they moved it.  It is about how they used to harden Monarch lathe beds.   So it is now listed 2 times on my forum.   Hopefully they won't move this one too.


----------



## darkzero (Apr 24, 2021)

Richard, I merged the duplicate threads. There isn't two threads in your forum, just one that all the replies were merged into one. There is no need to post duplicate threads in different areas which is cross posting & not permitted for various reasons. Thank you for your understanding.

I can move that thread to this section if you prefer but it can not exist in both areas.


----------

